# Where to buy co2?



## EggOkay (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello,
I'd like to get setup with co2 for my 2.5gal tank. I happen to have a cheap regulator (i.e. I don't know if it's any good) and was looking to get a bottle. What are my options here in Dallas? I looked at the ebay prices and since they come empty, I'd just have to goto a welding store to fill it up anyways.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*If you are located in North Dallas, you could try Garland Oxygen Supply.
*


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

The Fish Gallery is another option.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

EggOkay said:


> Hello,
> I'd like to get setup with co2 for my 2.5gal tank. I happen to have a cheap regulator (i.e. I don't know if it's any good) and was looking to get a bottle. What are my options here in Dallas? I looked at the ebay prices and since they come empty, I'd just have to goto a welding store to fill it up anyways.


AIRGAS over Industrial (downtown dallas)


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Another option to fill are fire extinguisher shops


----------



## EggOkay (Feb 27, 2009)

I found a place called USA Aquarium Traders or something like that. It's located in the Garden Ridge Mall off of Spring Creek and 75 in Plano. They've got a small little plant equipment section. They sell their bottles way over-priced, but they are perfect for nano use I think.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Check for CO2 on craigslist. That is where the best deals on bottles are. I fill mine at AirGas. Just have to be patient, 20lb ones pop up and are the best deal when refilling, although I know you have a tiny tank to use this on if you can hide the CO2 it will last you several years without a refill and the refills cost about the same no matter what size tank you have.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

There's always Home Depot...but their bottles aren't the pretties


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I heard places like Sport's Authority, or ****'s (or whatever the equivalent of a huge sports shop in Dallas is) will fill up CO2 tanks - typically for paintball folks.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Franzi said:


> I heard places like Sport's Authority, or ****'s (or whatever the equivalent of a huge sports shop in Dallas is) will fill up CO2 tanks - typically for paintball folks.


That's not a curse word. I suppose the owner of the store's name was Richard and he went by his nickname.


----------



## EggOkay (Feb 27, 2009)

How about the online sites that sell kegerator equip? Will those work?


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

AirGas is cheapest as far as I can tell, and the most affordable way to do it is to go with 20lb tanks like all the restaurant soda machines use. Then its basically a $15 - $20 fill if you swap tanks.


----------

